# Sharm's Amazing Race2



## Moira Tune (Aug 9, 2010)

Searching on Google - I found that Sam a Senior Ex-pat posted some great info about the first Sharm's Amazing Race held on 20th March 2010. Unfortunately Sam's team couldn't make the event. I organised the first race as a community/charity event and it was a huge success raising 40,000 EGP for the Children's Cancer Hospital in Cairo. Now I have decided to organise Race2. It's going to be bigger and better and far more challenging. This time we will raise money for the Sharm and Dahab Hyperbaric Medical center who have looked after many of the diving community for free, plus the Bedouin and Egyptian community. I will keep everyone posted on the event plus put all the details on our website sharm'samazingrace.org and the facebook group Sharm's Amazing Race. Maybe one day we'll do one all over Egypt


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

If I am there I will run


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Moira Tune said:


> Searching on Google - I found that Sam a Senior Ex-pat posted some great info about the first Sharm's Amazing Race held on 20th March 2010. Unfortunately Sam's team couldn't make the event. I organised the first race as a community/charity event and it was a huge success raising 40,000 EGP for the Children's Cancer Hospital in Cairo. Now I have decided to organise Race2. It's going to be bigger and better and far more challenging. This time we will raise money for the Sharm and Dahab Hyperbaric Medical center who have looked after many of the diving community for free, plus the Bedouin and Egyptian community. I will keep everyone posted on the event plus put all the details on our website sharm'samazingrace.org and the facebook group Sharm's Amazing Race. Maybe one day we'll do one all over Egypt


Thanks for posting Moira 

I was gutted about the last race. As much as I thought about doing it alone, it wasn't really feasible. But at least our entry fee still went to charity. And I would love to enter again this year with more reliable team members  I'm keeping track on facebook.

Good luck with the organisation, I look forward to seeing more details.


----------

